# Best Deal on tickets to Canada's Wonderland?



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

I know when your not looking you always see specials somewhere for special prices on tickets for Canada's Wonderland.A couple years ago a bank sold them at a good price and lowered the price every week till the tickets were all gone.I have a family of four so it gets pricey.Any one seen any good promotions lately?

Thanks James


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

cheapest thing ive seen so far is the pharma plus deal - you get the tickets for $34.99 when you buy them there (at pharma plus)


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Blockbuster video has the same deal as Pharma plus, and if you order tickets online from the Canada's Wonderland website you can get them a bit cheeper.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone know if Blockbuster still sells Wonderland tickets for cheap? I think it was $30 last year...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Some banks and credit unions have deals for their customers.

Still the best deal was back on October/November when for the price of 2 admissions you got a seasons pass. Something to consider for next year.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Can you get them through CAA? I recall being able to in the past for a cheap price as well.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

CAA did offer it before, but since my car died I canceled membership  I remember the deal for the season's pass but I find one trip to Wonderland per yeart is enough for me! I guess none of the discounts will be available until the park officially opens next month...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*What is "Canada's Wonderland"?*

Just curious.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

canada's wonderland - Google Search

Edit: btw I did not title the above reference. The new ehMac tweaking does that. I would have preferred a visually-truncated URL as before. Is there a way to force that?



bryanc said:


> Just curious.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Edit: btw I did not title the above reference. The new ehMac tweaking does that. I would have preferred a visually-truncated URL as before. Is there a way to force that?


Uncheck this box in Additional Options->Misc Options:

"Automatically retrieve titles from external links"


----------

